# Pricing at Burlington Long & McQuade's: WTF?



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

A few things I noticed on my last visit:

- used, slightly beat up Marshall Vintage Modern 2266 (50W) priced at $1399; brand new ones sell for $1225 (are they thinking people will pay more for the discontinued dark purple?)

- used, good-condition Marshall Vintage Modern 2466 (100W) priced about $200 less than above-mentioned beat-up 50W (new 100W normally sells for $225 more than 50W version)

- used, very beat up Marshall Vintage Modern 2266c combo, with broken power light, priced as a "Special" at $1450 - this is the regular price of a brand new one

- Traynor DarkHorse 1x12 cab with a holiday, "Special Price" tag on it, listing it at $299, which is the same price they always are


These are just a few, I could list more... WTF?


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

their pricing and selectiuon on used drum gear is awesome though!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i can't say i'm partial to L&M...i ordered stuff 3 1/2 months ago...and they have no idea where it is, or when its gonna show up...

i also can't say that i'll buy from there again...stuff is really expensive, their staff is apt at avoidance...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

They offer price match (I have used it successfully several times), so there is no need for their prices to be higher than anywhere else, if you ask. The Halifax and Moncton stores are both great places to shop.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I agree about the oddities in their used gear pricing. I don't think that's unique to that store either as I have seen used prices at the Brampton location that are completely bizarre. A lot of the stuff is completely beat to crap and have issues beyond just cosmetic stuff, but it's pretty much the same price as the new gear.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, between the price match and the 30 day return policy, you can't beat L&M for shopping. Most stuff I order comes super fast, unless it's something obscure or limited edition-y. The staff can be hit and miss, but the service is awesome when you speak with someone who knows what they're talking about.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

It has to do with the Canadian dollar at the time they took the trade in. Recently, I have seen a used Boss CS3 compressor tagged at $125 while a new one on the same shelf is listed for $99. The same store had a used Orange Tiny Terror for over $600. New are currently selling for $585.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bobb said:


> It has to do with the Canadian dollar at the time they took the trade in. Recently, I have seen a used Boss CS3 compressor tagged at $125 while a new one on the same shelf is listed for $99. The same store had a used Orange Tiny Terror for over $600. New are currently selling for $585.


I am not a business major, but does that make sense to anyone lol? Do people actually buy the used stuff there at those prices?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I avoid L.M. at all costs.The staff are not the friendliest and are a bit snotty and the trade in value is really the worst. I take my business to Spaceman and Steves and lately Fleet sound who I was very impressed with.They had 3 staff and the manager looking to find a bass cab in the warehouse for me.You dont get that type of service much nowadays.


----------

